# Heavenly Ski Resort, South Lake tahoe



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Is one of the best resorts in the world.imo.

Ive been going there since i was six and it had the nicest terrain parks and the coolest crew.
I live pretty close so its nice and easy to go whenever i want.


I grew up there and its slopes are awesome and their boxes and kickers are pristine,

Go there.

Hit that shit up


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kirkwood, Squaw, Alpine, Sugarbowl, Rose, are about 200X better. But hey, it's better than Boreal...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

went to heavenly once last weekend. not impressed at all. the park was worse than my local park, the mountain was spread out, the front face was ungroomed, and it was packed. Sierra at tahoe next time for sure


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aramail said:


> went to heavenly once last weekend. not impressed at all. the park was worse than my local park, the mountain was spread out, the front face was ungroomed, and it was packed. Sierra at tahoe next time for sure


Pretty much sums up anyone's experience who likes to freeride...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I liked Northstar from what i can remember a couple seasons ago.


----------

